
Connect The Dots - Creativity Examined - pchristensen
http://www.wizards.com/Magic/Magazine/Article.aspx?x=mtgcom/daily/mr273
======
nazgulnarsil
tl;dr version _I believe that when you boil everything down to its essence,
creativity stems from the following trait: the ability to see connections
between things that others do not._

I thought this was obvious. I figured it out quite young. dumb people think
linearly, smart people think in spiderwebs.

~~~
JayNeely
That both oversimplifies his points and bypasses the interesting thought
process behind them. It also cuts out the 10 tips at the bottom, a few of
which are really useful insights or reminders, depending on your previous
reading on this subject.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
most of his tips aren't all that useful. consider #1 "using randomness" what
he's actually talking about is using constraints to your advantage. Humans
often have problems getting anything done with a blank sheet, they need rules
to try to get around or work with. But he doesn't mention this.

